#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Links moet Islam-kritisch zijn!

## Postman

Mijn stelling is dus: Ook links moet Islam-kritisch zijn! 
(links definieer ik hierbij als: socialisten, communisten en groenen, aangevuld met wat links-liberalen ) 
In principe moeten alle gelovigen door links tegen het licht gehouden: praten zij vanuit hun geloof geen dingen goed die wij fout vinden? Met christenen kunnen socialisten soms door 1 deur, en soms niet. De punten milieuvervuiling en armoede zijn bijvoorbeeld punten waarop socialisten en christenen (a la CU) nog wel eens dezelfe standpunten hebben. 150 jaar lang bekijken christenen en socialisten elkaar soms arwanend, soms werken zij samen, maar altijd is er een gezonde kritische blik. Dat moet ook. 

Wat mij echter een gevaar toeschijnt, is de grote mate van Islam-tolerantie die links aan de dag legt. Zeker in het post-fortuynistische tijdperk zijn er zat rechtsen die (vaak bijzonder) fel te keer gaan tegen moslims, soms op het bedenkelijke af. 
Veel socialisten, communisten en groenen maken de fout om als reactie (dialectisch bijna) als antithese de moslims in bescherming nemen en al het islamitische goed te praten. een voorbeeld: de voorliefde die de Belgische PvdA(communistisch) en Agalev(groen) hebben opgevat voor het AEL. 

EN DAT IS EEN SLECHTE, ZELFS ON-SOCIALISTISCHE HOUDING! 

Vandaag werd mij dat weer duidelijk in discussie met een marokkaanse klasgenoot. er werd een klassedebat georganiseerd waarbij we het over gezins-waarden en normen hadden. 
Op een aantal punten werd het duidelijk dat deze marokkaanse jongen er uiterst dubieuze meningen op nahield. een bloemlezing: 

creches zijn slecht, een moeder hoort thuis te zitten met haar kinderen 

natuurlijk oordeel ik niet over homo's, maar de Islam leert duidelijk dat homoseksualiteit een ziekte is die door je innerlijke jihad moet worden overwonnen 

ik wil mijn kinderen niet op een Nederlandse creche brengen, daar leren ze namelijk Nederlandse normen & waarden. en ik wil dat ze alleen met marokaanse normen & waarden in contact komen 

ik wil mijn kinderen thuis Marokkaans(berbers)leren en Marokkaans met ze spreken, Nederlands leren ze op school wel 

mijn kinderen gaan in de pauzes al genoeg met Nederlandse om, buiten schooltijd spelen ze maar gewoon met broertjes en zusjes en met andere marokkaanse kinderen 

dit zijn dus uitspraken waar iedere oprechte socialist zich ondubbelzinnig moet TEGEN uitspreken! Het socialistische gelijkheidsbeginsel heeft er altijd voor gezorgd dat socialisten voorop liepen bij vrouwenemancipatie, homo-emancipatie, gelijk onderwijs en gelijke kansen voor alle kinderen en tegen rascisme en cultureel superioriteitsdenken. Terwijl bij moslims dus vaak net zo goed anti-feministische, homofobe, sepataristische, rascistische en cultuur-superioriteits- sentimenten leven. 

Een socialist die zichzelf serieus neemt en het gelijkheidsbeginsel hoog heeft staan 
wijst kortom al dit soort elementen af, die nog wel eens voorkomen met moslims en andere immigranten. Vrouwen en homo's zijn gelijkwaaridg aan mannelijke hetero's, alle kinderen moeten naar dezelfde soort scholen en daar dezelfde soort waarden & normen leren, autochtoon en allochtoon moet goed gemixed worden teneinde ghetto's te voorkomen, en rascisme en cultureel superioriteitsdenken moeten worden bestreden. 

Kan men dan niet samen werken met moslim-politici? tuurlijk wel, zo vaak als het kan. Maar de socialistische houding t.o.v. moslims moet dezelfde zijn als die t.o.v. christenen: enigzins argwanend, soms samenwerkend, maar altijd kritisch.

----------

